# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Middlesex University London

## Shijaksi-London

Pershendetje.
I uroj te gjithe studenteve shqiptare kudo qe jane nje fillim viti shkollor te mbare dhe pacit suksese.

Me sa di ka disa anetare te ketij forumi qe studjojne ne Middlesex University ne Londer.

Meqenese kete vit une fillova te studjoj ne kete universitet per BA in Journalism do te kisha deshire qe kete teme qe po hap sot, ta perdorim si mjet komunikimi per te gjithe ata studente shqiptar qe studjojne ne kete universitet.

Dhe me pas mund te kemi mundesi qe te formojme unionin shqiptar te studenteve ne kete universitet.
Ju pershendes edhe nje here ju uroj suksese.
Mveliu

----------


## moro

HI
une jam studente e Middlesex por une mesimet i bej ne Greqi.te uroj vella suksese .

alma

----------


## apollonia1982

hej shijaku! te uroj fat ne studimet. une kisha nder mend te shkoja ne middlesex por nderrova mendje minuten e fundit. tani jam ne kingston nga jugu. 
suksese per degen qe ke zgjedhur dhe ma merr mendja do gjesh shqiptare sa te duash andej

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Apollonia1982 te faleminderit per urimin. U bene gjashte jave ne uni dhe nuk kam pare asnje studente shqiptar. Te pakten per gazetari nuk ak asnje ne kete universitet. Megjithate si dihet do arrij te takohem me te tjeret qe studjojne dege te tjera.

----------


## dEaa*

po mendoja kto dite ta hapja kte temen kur e pashe qe ekzistoka nje. un jam studente e re ne middlesex, viti pare per marketing & economics. deri tani nuk kam pare ndonje shqiptar te uni im po isha e interesuar te dija a ka dhe me duket ide e mire ajo e formimit te nje student union per shqiptar nqs nuk eshte formuar deri tani.

kush ka me shume info per ndonje organizim qe behet ne middlesex uni te shkruaje ketu keshtuqe te gjithe te interesuarit mund ta lexojne.

suksese te gjithe studenteve

----------

